# What Kind Of Yield Can I Get?



## &lt;nItRoBuZz&gt; (Feb 27, 2006)

Whats the minimum yield and maximum yield off of one marijuana plant?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 27, 2006)

From my experience--
Biggest yield: just short of 4 lbs.
Smallest yield: zip.


----------



## &lt;nItRoBuZz&gt; (Feb 27, 2006)

a gallon zip lock or what?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

depends on a lot.

1. strain
2. indoor or outdoor grow
3. If indoor all the variables from light to ferts, to system being used. soil hydro, aero. etc.
4. If outdoor. drought, severe wheather, animals, pests, etc.

Need tons of info to answer that one.

Edit Zip meant zero, no yeild.


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2006)

...somewhere between 1 bowl and 3 lbs.


----------

